# Safest fungus cure for clown loaches



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Just wondering what the current recommendation is for fungus in a tank with some 6-plus-inch clown loaches? The loaches aren't currently affected but some barbs are, if it was just the barbs I wouldn't worry so much about what I used but I'm rather attached to the loaches, we've had them a few years now. The fungus seems to be present In Patches on the barbs, on body fins and/or eyes (depending on the fish, they don't all have it yet)

I know the loaches can be delicate. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Clean water.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I've had great results with "Coppersafe", I can't remember if this also treats Fungus, but I used it for Ich and My Loaches came out fine.


----------

